# Encoding and Decoding MP3s



## Deleted member 9563 (Dec 1, 2019)

I wish to manage .mp3 files on any computer. This one is running FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE and will do fine. So, is there still a way to do that? I've been searching for an hour now and all the information seems to be deprecated. The handbook suggests using xmms. (8.3.3. Encoding and Decoding MP3s) But it seems that's no longer viable. I'm sure, despite the handbook, that people have managed to do this.


----------



## Deleted member 30996 (Dec 1, 2019)

I use the multimedia/vlc Convert/Save option for changing format from .mp3 to .ogg, which I believe has better sound quality. audio/asunder to rip CD's and  sysutils/tkdvd to burn them.

I saw where google changed youtube video soundtracks to a different URL and www/youtube_dl downloads a video from there but no sound. If the sound quality was good I saved some songs from that.


----------



## Minbari (Dec 1, 2019)

multimedia/ffmpeg is the best tool.


----------

